# SIM 180 vs VW Golf MKV GT TDI......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all..........:wave:

Hope you are all well and here is another detail from me that Jules and I completed a few weeks ago on a fellow Brisky forum member's motor.........:car:

Have been in contact with Rob for a while and having moved on from Uni with a very nice motor to run around him the new job has given him the chance upgrade again to something even better than his previous motor and here it is a nice VW Golf MKV GT TDI:


















































































Nice spec, Rob not a fan of leather so managing to find a model without and with the optional extra 18" alloys........:thumb:

Now as I am sure most people can sympathise with, being a member of any forum will get you modifying and changing bits and pieces and as Rob has not long picked up this there are a few plans on the horizon but the main focus of the day was to detail the current condition of the car and then re-visit later on in the year when things have progressed.........:thumb:

On that note it's on with the detail............:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

Firstly not too many pictures on this detail as we were under some time constraints with both Jules and I working flat out so some of the usual documentation was over looked................

As you can see the car has been well used and first up on the list was to tackle the very nice wheels, now these are in need of a refurb and some of them had already been 'refurbed' in some shape or form so not wanting to get too carried away with them, plan was to remove the wheels, get them cleaned, sealed and back on the motor:










RiMat in use as always:










Megs Wheel Brightener applied:










Aggitated with a Wheel Schmitt and a Detailer Brush and then rinsed:










Wheel front faces received the same method and then the whole wheel was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and sealed with CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad.

One of the first little changes Rob had managed to source was replacing the corroded wheel centre badges:










The wheel arches were rinsed and cleaned with Megs APC and a few brushes before each wheel was re-fitted.

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts.

Rinsing first:










Then foamed:



















With the foam dwelling Jules and I attacked some choice areas with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:










Then the car was rinsed and re-foamed, followed by washing using the 2BM, Wash Bucket first:










Washed a few panels:










Then into the Rinse Bucket:










This process was repeated over the whole car and then the car was rinsed:










Time to then clay the car with some Megs Last Touch as lube and some Elite Fine Poly Clay:



















Lower areas of the car were hit with some AS Tardis:










Which was then buffed off:










After another rinse it was time to apply some Megs Last Touch:










Followed by drying the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










The Golf was then moved inside the unit and taped up ready for some machine work............:buffer:

It was safe to say that the Golf has seen some harsh action over it's years from the factory but working around the car it was clear that mild enhancement made a difference to the final look of the car, in reality the car needed more like 2 or 3 days work in order to remove some very heavy RDS marks that were pretty much over the whole car..............

My first 'test' area would be the Passenger Front Wing:










Doesn't look too bad however the back half showed what it looked like before:










Top shot 50/50:










Front section from another view:










And the back section from the same view:










50/50 from the same view:










50/50 from a different view:










Then after machining the back section:










Overall view:










The above was completed using the SIM 180, 3M Fast Cut Plus and some 3M Ultrafine on a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad and 3M Green Compounding Pad, followed up by some Megs 205 on a 3M Finishing Pad.

These combinations were used on the rest of the car and here is what the rear end looked like before refining:





































Half way around the car was spun around to give me some room to work on the other side:



















Jules had been busy working away on the interior, also replacing the old mats with brand new ones.........:thumb:

Megs APC, Planet Polish Fibre Bright and Plastic Fantastic, Megs Slide Lock Brush and Large Brush with some microfibres were the tools she used:



















Back outside the car looked as follows:










Plenty of polishing dust:










No pictures for this bit but the engine bay was rinsed here, Megs APC applied and aggitated with a Detailer Brush, followed by another rinsing.......:thumb:

The car was then rinsed:










Megs Last Touch applied:










Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Back inside it was time to apply the final touches, sealant choice would be Black Fire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:










This was followed by some Black Fire Midnight Sun Wax via the supplied Applicator Pad:



















This was followed by the Black Fire Deep Gloss Spray:










Jules applied some Megs Hyper Dressing to the arches and external trim:



















Some 303 Aerospace Protectant was applied to the Engine Bay and left to dry and buffed off later.

Finally some AS Highstyle applied to the tyres via a brush:










*The Results:*



































































































































































For the keen eyed member's amoungst you, you will notice some RDS marks still visible in the paintwork, as stated more time is required to remove the marks with the addition of some wool pads but that will be for another time.

Rob was pleased with the results and with some slight tweaks and a few pennies spent here and there this will be another great example of a lovely MKV GT TDI...........:car:

Thanks to Rob for making the trip and also to Jules for braving the cold...........

Comment's good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## Norbreck21a (May 13, 2006)

Cracking work as usual. Same colour as my GT TDI Golf so I know how much hard work they are to keep like this.

Out of interest, do you have any details of the rubber mats you used for the cleaning of the alloys. Wouldn't mind getting some of them myself ?


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cant say that i am a fanatical Golf lover, but that looks mint!!! Great work as always!!! :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Norbreck21a said:


> Cracking work as usual. Same colour as my GT TDI Golf so I know how much hard work they are to keep like this.
> 
> Out of interest, do you have any details of the rubber mats you used for the cleaning of the alloys. Wouldn't mind getting some of them myself ?


Contact Planet Man on this forum and he will be able to help you out:

http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=54

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183585

Great bit of kit and I would be lost without it nowadays........:thumb:


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

looks lovely mate top work:thumb:


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Stunning work as always Baker and Jules! 

Any trips back to the states coming up. 

I have some new products/ processes to share with you. 

I'll drop you an email.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gmblack3 said:


> Stunning work as always Baker and Jules!
> 
> Any trips back to the states coming up.
> 
> ...


Should be heading back over this year at least once Bryan, no planned dates yet but will keep you in the loop..........:thumb:

Like the sound of the new products and processes and will look out for your email............

Hope all is well in the USA........:wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Superb as always Baker, any washing haze robs black cars of deep colour more than any other colour I find, so rewarding to work with though.

Any more write ups coming soon?


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Great job, gotta love black when its all polished up, and the shade of black on Golf's seems a real deep black as well.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Superb as always Baker, any washing haze robs black cars of deep colour more than any other colour I find, so rewarding to work with though.
> 
> Any more write ups coming soon?


Too true Rob, nothing worse than a dull hazy grey finish on any dark coloured motor, certainly does rob the finish...............

Got a couple more to compile and a few shots of a couple of other motor's that I have been detailing with other member's but got some very nice metal lined up for next month including my mate's replacement for his R8.........:thumb:


----------



## prolfe (Mar 29, 2010)

Great detail Simon, car was very dirty, looked like he was getting his monies worth. 

The alloys are very similar to the new GTD, the difference is that the GTD's alloys are black but faced in silver. The gloss on the black bits scratch so so easily as well.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Fabulous work and a huge improvement, love the reflection shots :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

prolfe said:


> Great detail Simon, car was very dirty, looked like he was getting his monies worth.
> 
> The alloys are very similar to the new GTD, the difference is that the GTD's alloys are black but faced in silver. The gloss on the black bits scratch so so easily as well.


Yeah know the ones your referring too, biggest problem with most of these sort of wheels is this 'diamound cut' faced finish, once you break the lacquer or water gets underneath your stuffed, these wheels suffered from this and as did my 19's before I had them fully polished........:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely crisp finish Si, the blackfire combo looks top notch:thumb:
The usual quality write up, think you should treat Jules to some wellies though:lol:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work as usual Si and I second Nick's suggestion about getting Jules some wellies


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one guys, hoping its gunna be lowered as that will help set it off!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice mate


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Losi_8_boy likes this... Always spot on mate, Pleasure to read.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Lovely work :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking good dude :thumb:

Happy hair cut too? :wave:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

If I could only get my GT looking half as good as this I`d be very happy 

Mine hasn`t been washed in 4 weeks and is splattered in cow muck. I`m ashamed.

Real good work there Baker and Jules :thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice work as always, the blackfire Midnight Sun Wax certainly adds a good depth of colour to black.

What dilution do you use for the Megs Wheel Brightener? Normal 4:1 or Stronger 2:1?

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice!

Will be doing my Mk VI soon so good inspiration


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always simon :thumb:


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great fantastic job, love the car too i'm biased as ive have a GT aswell. They look great when cleaned up.


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Good result guys!

Bizarrely went to see one of these at lunchtime with a workmate as he might be buying. Was a March '08 with Charlestons, but had the visible exhausts and valance cut-out. So this gives me a good idea of what it can look like, if he does buy it! As I'll likely have to sort out the paint for him


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job guys :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice. I find the blackfire products great on black cars.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely crisp finish Si, the blackfire combo looks top notch:thumb:
> The usual quality write up, think you should treat Jules to some wellies though:lol:


Wellies? Your joking aren't you, she loves her ugg type boots...........:thumb:



alexandjen said:


> Great work as usual Si and I second Nick's suggestion about getting Jules some wellies


I guess Jules and I like footwear away from the norm..............:lol:



ryand said:


> Nice one guys, hoping its gunna be lowered as that will help set it off!


Think that's the plan Ryan, maybe some Bentley wheels as well................:argie:



Pandy said:


> Looking good dude :thumb:
> 
> Happy hair cut too? :wave:


Cheers Pandy, to be honest it's grown back again..............:wave:



richard33dees said:


> Nice work as always, the blackfire Midnight Sun Wax certainly adds a good depth of colour to black.
> 
> What dilution do you use for the Megs Wheel Brightener? Normal 4:1 or Stronger 2:1?
> 
> ...


Entirely depends on the condition of the wheels to be honest but most of the time I use it 4:1 and then if Wheel Brightener doesn't do the job, Iron X will.........



Wardy said:


> Good result guys!
> 
> Bizarrely went to see one of these at lunchtime with a workmate as he might be buying. Was a March '08 with Charlestons, but had the visible exhausts and valance cut-out. So this gives me a good idea of what it can look like, if he does buy it! As I'll likely have to sort out the paint for him


Interesting Steve, always think that the MKV looks great with a cut out in the bumper but then I guess with it hidden it helps with the 'Euro look'...........:car:


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Very nice result there :thumb:

Your write ups are always a good read!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Simon and Jules!

The car looks great!:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Great work and write up once again from you both


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice work as always, great results :thumb:


----------



## jas_307 (Dec 26, 2007)

nice car, Great work


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Mate.

Another top job from the team:thumb: I was looking for a Blue Golf (that you used a lot of our products on as well) and came across this one

Brave detailing in those temperatures:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice results as always...


----------

